# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi > [Τελικός Ενισχυτής] service Koda KD266A

## east electronics

o KD 266A  ειναι ενα μηχανημα το οποιο εχει παρει παρα πολυ καλες  κριτικες οσο και αν αυτο ακουγεται παραξενο , η σχεδιαση του κυκλωματος η   dual mono υλοποιηση η ψυξη με ψυκτρες και οχι με βεντιλατερ τον εβαλε  σε σαλονια διπλα σε hi end  μηχανηματα . 

Σαφως υπαρχουν πολλα αρθρα αφιερωμενα σε αυτον οπου με λιγες και απλες  βελτιωσεις  το μηχανημα αυτο ανετα μπορει να "κατσει"" διπλα σε εναν NAD   η εναν ROTEL της αντιστοιχης κατηγοριας ισχυος αλλα φυσικα με το ενα  τριτο της τιμης . 

Για επαγγελματικο  αλλα και HIFI η ποιοτητα κατασκευης παραμενει χαμηλη ,  η ποιοτητα των εξαρτηματων παραμενει μετρια η μηχανολογικη κατασκευη  ασυμφορα στιβαρη και η ψυξη ανεπαρκης ( για επαγγελματικη χρηση ) 


Ο συγκεκριμενος μια παραξενη ιστορια οπου δουλευε σε ελαφρια  επαγγελματικη  χρηση με αποτελεσμα καποια στιγμη να στειλει 3 απο τα  τρανσιστορ εξοδου  οπου ενα συναδελφος ειχε την ορθη κριση να αλλαξει  ολα τα εξοδου και μαλιστα με μεγαλη προσοχη σε οτι αφορα την επιλογη  στην ποιοτητα τους ( Πηγε στο Φανο μαλλον και απαιτησε να αγορασει οτι  καλυτερο υπηρχε ) εκτοτε το μηχανημα δεν ξαναδουλεψε ποτε !!! 


Οι λογοι δυο και απλοι ... αρχικα λογο του χαοτικου της καλωδιωσης εβαλε  δυο πολυ σημαντικα καλωδια 15+15 βολτ τελειως αναποδα οπου δεν υπηρχε  απολυτως καμμια πιθανοτητα να ξεκινησει το μηχανημα , ενω τα τρανσιστορ  εξοδου ηταν απολυως αυθεντικα ενω τα εργοστασιακα ηταν ενα σκαλι πιο  κατω σε  ποιοτητα . 

σαφως τα στοιχεια πολωσης ηταν διαφορετικα  με αποτελεσμα η πολωση να  ειναι τοσο πολυ που και σε ηρεμια ο ενισχυτης εψηνε αυγα με μπεικον στο  ενα καναλι . 

Επισκευαστηκαν ολες οι ζημιες , κρατηθηκαν τα αυθεντικα εξοδου ,  προστεθηκε ρυθμιστικο που δεν υπηρχε για την πολωση ρυθμιστικε  και  εφυγε !!

Τα ενδοτερα ...

----------

AKHS (16-07-13), angel_grig (09-07-13), γάτος (24-09-13), bchris (17-07-13), ezizu (09-07-13), moutoulos (16-07-13), nikolasswts (22-09-13), windmill82 (03-11-13)

----------


## east electronics

Εχω ξεχασει να ανεβασω την μετατροπη που κανουμε σε αυτους ωστε ννα αποκτησουν και ρυθμιζομενη πολωση  μια και αρκετοι ειναι αυτοι που τους χρησιμοποιυν σε χρηση hifi οποτε κατι τετοιο θα ηταν  χρησιμο . 

Οποιος το χρειαστει για αυτην την χρηση η μετα απο αλλαγη τρανσιστορ εξοδου  μπορει να γραψει εδω 


Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## east electronics

Χρειαζομαι λιγη βοηθεια εδω εαν καποιος εχει κανεναν KD 266 B μακελεμενο χρειαζομαι τους μετασχηματιστες εχω ενα μηχανημα που τους εχει και τους δυο καμμενους . Θα τσεκαρω και με την TELE  αυριο αλλα δεν περιμενω και πολλα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## d.antonis

Τι ταση εξοδου εχουν και ποσα βαττ  ειναι εκαστος?

----------


## east electronics

+-38 το κυριως τυλιγμα +15 το βοηθητικο στα 235VA 

Ευχαριστω 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## d.antonis

Οχι δυστυχως εχω τοροειδεις με μικρη ταση ( +- 25 )αλλα και τετραγωνους με μεγαλυτερη (+-50 ) .......

----------


## east electronics

Αξιο θα ηταν να σημειωθει τι εκανε την βλαβη σε αυτο το μηχανημα . 

Σε ενα καφε υπαρχουν δεκαδες ηχεια και καποιος χωρις να εχει τις απαραιτητες γνωσεις συνδεσε πχ 6 ηχεια παραλληλα στο ενα καναλι και 4 στο αλλο . Το αποτελεσμα ηταν να καουν οι δυο θερμικες ασφαλειες που εχουν μεσα εμποτισμενες στους μετασχηματιστες απο το εργοστασιο . Καμμια αλλη ζημια  πραγμα το οποιο σημαινει εξαιρετικη αξιοπιστια απο ενα φτηνο προιον οπου αρκετες φορες εχω πει οτι ενω τα KODA  ςειναι δευτεραντζες τουλαχιστον πολλες φορες εχουν βαλει τα γυαλια σε πολυ επωνυμα μηχανηματα . 

Επισκεφτηκε τον χωρο τεχνικος εβαλε και δευετερο ενισχυτη και μοιρασε τα φορτια αναλογα . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

bchris (25-09-13), ezizu (25-09-13)

----------


## ezizu

> +-38 το κυριως τυλιγμα +15 το βοηθητικο στα 235VA


Σάκη, επειδή αναφέρεσαι σε δευτερεύοντα τυλίγματα μετασχηματιστή και όχι σε τροφοδοτικό συνεχών τάσεων, είναι νομίζω σωστότερο  να γραφτεί ως εξής : 

2 x 38V το κυρίως τύλιγμα και 15V το βοηθητικό στα 235VA .

Όχι ότι δεν γίνεται κατανοητό όπως το γράφεις, απλά για σωστότερη διατύπωση, ειδικά για κάποιους που δεν έχουν σχετικές γνώσεις και ίσως διαβάζοντάς το, να μπερδευτούν με τα πρόσημα +/- .

Φιλικά.

----------


## east electronics

Οκ ...

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

ezizu (25-09-13)

----------


## east electronics

Ενδιαφερον θα υπηρχε να δουμε αν γινεται να αποκτησουμε σχηματικο και μια συγκεντρωμενη λιστα με τις βλαβες που κανουν αυτα τα μηχανηματα διοτι εχουν πουληθει παρα πολλα απο αυτα και κατι μου λεει οτι στο μελλον θα ασχολιομαστε συχνα με αυτα . 

Αυριο θα υποβαλω ενα αιτημα στην εταιρια και επισης θα ετοιμασω και ενα αρχειο  με συντομη περιγραφη με τις βλαβες που εχω αντιμετωπισει . 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Popeye

Για τον KD255A τι γνώμη έχετε;

----------


## east electronics

θα ελεγα μια απο τα ιδια ?  Τιμιο μηχανημα σε ολα του απλα η ποιοτητα κατασκευης δεν ειναι πρωτου μηχανηματος ..ειναι απλα δευτερου .. σε καμμια περιπτωση παντως τεταρτο η πεμπτο σε ποιοτητα και σε καμμια περιπτωση υπερεκτιμημενο σε οτι αφορα τις προδιαγραφες του οπως συχνα ειναι καποια reloop η Gemini  που υπαρχουν στην ιδια κατηγορια 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## Popeye

Έχω έναν στην αποθήκη και θα ήθελα να τον βελτιώσω. 
Όταν βρω λίγο χρόνο θα τον ανοίξω και θα φτιάξω ένα θέμα.

----------


## nikolasswts

θα ηθελα σχηματικο απ τον εν λογο ενισχυτη, θα παρακαλουσα αν το εχει καποιος να μου το στειλει...

----------


## east electronics

Δεν νομιζω να βρεις ... εναλλακτικα πως αλλιως μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε

----------


## nikolasswts

το μηχανημα το αγορασα σε πολυ χαμηλη τιμη κ ειναι ψιλοριμαδι εμφανισιακα, σκουριες κτλ κ φυσικα δεν ειναι λειτουργικο...
αυτο που κανει ειναι να μην οπλιζουν οι ρελεδες κ στα δυο καναλια...μετρησα τρανζιστορ εξοδου κ ειναι οκ κ στα δυο καναλια,οι τασεις που πανε στο ενα καναλι ειναι οκ, στο αλλο ομως εχω 25 βολτ κ στα 3 ποδια των τρανζιστορ εξοδου...
δεν εχω ξεκολιση driver κ λοιπα τρανζιστορ για ελεγχο αλλα μια προχειρη μετρηση στο μπιπ του πολυμετρου δεν ειχαν βραχυκυκλωμα

----------


## east electronics

Ok 
Κοιταξε τις επιμερους τασεις που υπαρχουν πανω στις πλακετες των ενισχυτων  βαττικες αντιστασεις ζενερ κλπ 
Επισης στην πλακετα της εισοδου εχει τεελστικους που πρεπει να εχουν 15 +15 καθως επισης και 0V στην εξοδο τους 
Πολλες φορες το κακο ξεκιναει απο εκει

----------


## nikolasswts

σ ευχαριστω σακη, μεχρι τελος τις εβδομαδας πιστευω να εχω κανει κατι...θα ενημερωση οπως κ να εχει

----------


## nikolasswts

ο ενισχυτης τελικα ειχε αρκετα προβληματα...μετα απο αρκετες ωρες ασχολιας 2 μικρα τρανζιστορ με διαρροη, 1 ζενερ 12βολτ 1 ζενερ 18 βολτ,αλλαγη ποτενσιομετρα(εκαναν διακοπη), κακες επαφες, κ μερικες ψυχρες το μηχανημα ανοιξε κ οπλισαν οι ρελεδες...
το κουσουρι που κανει τωρα ειναι το ενα καναλι ακουγετε χωρις μπασα,αλλα με μεσαιες κ υψηλες κανονικα
εβαλα σημα καθευθιαν στην εισοδο τις πλακετας για να παρακαμψω ποτενσιομετρα κτλ αλλα παλι το ιδιο κανει, εχετε καμια ιδεα???

μια σημειωση ο ενισχυτης μου ειναι ο 266B

----------


## east electronics

Παλμογραφο και γεννητρια εχεις ?

----------


## nikolasswts

παλμογραφο ναι, γεννητρια εχω παραγγειλει κ περιμενω να ερθει

----------


## east electronics

Ακολουθα το σημα απο την εισοδο  σε χαμηλη συχνοτητα να  δεις που το χανεις εαν ειχες ζημιες στις τροφοδοσιες 12-15 βολτ δεν ειναι καθολου παραξενο να εχεις φαει και αντιστασεις πισω απο τις ζενερ αλλα και κανα τελεστικο η κανα πυκνωτη στην διαδρομη του σηματος ...Ριξε μια ματια πως πανε τα πραγματα στο πισω πλακετακι

----------


## nikolasswts

ο τελεστικος φαγωμενος, μετα απο πολυ παιδεμα τωρα ειναι μια χαρα....σακη σ ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια

----------


## east electronics

κανενα προβλημα .... ολα καλα

----------

